# Tim Grounds Triple Crown Guts



## jmluds (Mar 29, 2006)

Anybody blown a Super Mag with the triple crown guts yet? How do they sound?


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

it rocks, sounds like a real goose coming out of the call


----------



## BendNSend (Sep 20, 2006)

I will second that also. Buddy of mine bought one the other day so of course I had to try it out and see what all the hype was about. And of course its truely probably the best blowing call i have used. Perfect in my ears it sounded. A guy is able to make alot of different sounds of geese with that call that I was not ever able to with my 007.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

And that has to do with the grooves in the guts. Guys think they need new guts every year but when it comes down to it I would take a set of 7 year old guts over a new set.


----------



## Wild Bill (Aug 8, 2006)

TRUE THAT Goose Buster 8)


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Blew one last night, I wasn't very impressed for a 200 dollar call to tell ya the truth. Don't get me wrong its a nice call, but in my opinion, i just can't give up the Super Mag and the Feather Duster.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Either way Kelly Powers is the man!


----------



## Iceman44 (Oct 4, 2006)

This is by far one of the best calls if not the best on the market. I own one and I stiff blow my Super Mag. It is defintly worth the extra money. It is just so much more "goosey" than any othe call because of what he has done to the reed. The call can get low and high at the same time but sounds just like a real goose. I would recommend it to ANYONE


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I may be wrong but i thought that they were supposed to have glass guts in them. I was at scheels and sportsman warehouse and they just had the normal ones with the groves made in them. I mean it sounds awesome but why then $200 dollars?


----------



## Iceman44 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Bigblackfoot:
They do not have glass guts in them. Tim calls it his quater of a million dollar gut system. Instead of alot of calls having shaves reeds this one does not. It has a Tipped reed. It is not chaved at all and then the board is sanded to perfection. If you do have a triple DO NOT TAKE IT APART. They are extremely finicky and will not sound right from jsut taking it apart one time. Any other questiongs let me know


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Well whatever it is, you won't see me paying 200 for that call. Just my opinion. But like I said, its a nice call, but not for that price. Just my two cents.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

yeah, Powers does not shave his reeds.


----------

